# Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered.



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok, I have been suffering with this issue for a few days now since I gotten this computer. I can play Entropia Universe (Only game I really play anymore) anywhere from 10 mins to 5 hours before it will crash the game. I've tried numerous things to no avail and I am getting very annoyed with it. I have the newest drivers and even tried older drivers but still does it. When it crashes, games only using about 3.4gb of ram. Any ideas or should I dump this card and get Nvidia?

System specs are AMD Phenom II X4 820 (old I know lol), 8gb ram, and a RX470 4gb on Windows 7

Been awhile since I've posted anything lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2019)

Things that have caused this for me in the past:

1. Dying GPU. It happens sometimes.
2. Unstable system, despite how stable the owner thought it was. a 99% stable overclock on CPU or RAM can certainly make a GPU driver ragequit long before anything else goes unstable.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nothings O/C'ed so guess its dying... Great... Not happy at all. Being laid off makes this real hard now. Thank you


----------



## natr0n (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe give it a cleaning and repaste wont hurt to try.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Maybe give it a cleaning and repaste wont hurt to try.



Thats about the only thing I haven't done is repaste it. I'll give it a go and if no luck, guess I'll have to borrow my nephews 550TI since he plays the Xbox One more lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Nothings O/C'ed so guess its dying... Great... Not happy at all. Being laid off makes this real hard now. Thank you



Automatic settings are not the same as stock sometimes, so dont forget to manually set RAM timings and voltages.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Automatic settings are not the same as stock sometimes, so dont forget to manually set RAM timings and voltages.



Stock HP mobo doesn't let me O/C anything unfortunately. Got this computer on a trade that I'm now starting to regret lol. I'll pop it in my nephews computer and see if it does same thing. If not, I then know its not card.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2019)

use CPU-Z and check the SPD/current ram settings, could give you a good clue if they dont match


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2019)

What driver versions have you tried?


----------



## delshay (Feb 10, 2019)

Did you own the RX470 from new?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

seen it happen with bad psus, try a underclock on the gpu till you can test the gpu else where it may let you play indefinatley if its eier the psu or gpu, and occt should let you test the psu.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 10, 2019)

Deciding that the card is dying just because you get crashes in one game is beyond absurd. Test other games as well.


----------



## asas (Feb 10, 2019)

I have the same problem, it happens in World of Warcraft only. When a talking quest head appears 



http://imgur.com/a/i7VLSeR

 my monitor gets distorted, turns off, turns back on again and stays on black screen with sound. All I can do is restart the computer. Subbed after a break and can't play at all, tried to fix it for 2 weeks now. Funny that I also have RX470. Even more funny is that people on other forums looking for fix (even from years ago) have the same card as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

asas said:


> I have the same problem, it happens in World of Warcraft only. When a talking quest head appears
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contact blizzard


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

delshay said:


> Did you own the RX470 from new?


No, got the whole computer on a trade




FordGT90Concept said:


> What driver versions have you tried?


I have the newest Adrenlin installed now and have tried like 5 versions before them.




Shambles1980 said:


> seen it happen with bad psus, try a underclock on the gpu till you can test the gpu else where it may let you play indefinatley if its eier the psu or gpu, and occt should let you test the psu.


I'll give the psu a stress test and see what happens and try an underclock.



asas said:


> I have the same problem, it happens in World of Warcraft only. When a talking quest head appears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I have the game on potato mode and sometimes I hit a teleporter and boom, crash. Other times it's just walking around or even sitting still.




Vya Domus said:


> Deciding that the card is dying just because you get crashes in one game is beyond absurd. Test other games as well.


Only thing that everything has been pointing to. I just hope not. I can pop my nephews 550TI in and test computer to make sure it's not card.



Mussels said:


> use CPU-Z and check the SPD/current ram settings, could give you a good clue if they dont match


Would the timings being a lil different make it crash like this? 1 slot is Crucial and last 3 are Samsung


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Would the timings being a lil different make it crash like this?


Not likely. I assume you're running them @ 1333 anyway. Which the timings are identical for. So...it's a non-issue.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Not likely. I assume you're running them @ 1333 anyway. Which the timings are identical for. So...it's a non-issue.


Ok, I didn't think so but I've been out of the game of doing stuff like this for awhile lol. Another reason I always come here and ask


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 10, 2019)

HP are known to use shit PSU's that are only just capable of running what the PC came with so it could quite well be a PSU issue


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> HP are known to use shit PSU's that are only just capable of running what the PC came with so it could quite well be a PSU issue



I replaced it with my Corsair AX860i. I know them have had ALOT of issues in the past but this one ran my old 580 and 270x before this computer.

I ran OCCT for only 4 mins and the driver stopped responding and recovered. Guess I'll power this computer down and install the 550TI and see if it does same thing with a complete different set of drivers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> I replaced it with my Corsair AX860i. I know them have had ALOT of issues in the past but this one ran my old 580 and 270x before this computer.
> 
> I ran OCCT for only 4 mins and the driver stopped responding and recovered. Guess I'll power this computer down and install the 550TI and see if it does same thing with a complete different set of drivers.



Run 2 shots of ddu in windows, 1 shot in safe mode, get latest chipset drivers for that motherboard.

Did you buy that gpu used by any chance?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2019)

> my monitor gets distorted



What do you mean by this, any chance you can post a picture of it .


Could all so try leaving the side panel off as it may be a temp issue and while your at it make sure the fans are spinning as they should be.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Run 2 shots of ddu in windows, 1 shot in safe mode, get latest chipset drivers for that motherboard.
> 
> Did you buy that gpu used by any chance?



Go the whole computer on a trade. I'm hoping that the dude before me wasn't a miner. They'd never tell me anyway lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Go the whole computer on a trade. I'm hoping that the dude before me wasn't a miner. They'd never tell me anyway lol



Give me all specs of the card in question, model/part number, SKU if it has 1, a picture of GPU-Z please.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give me all specs of the card in question, model/part number, SKU if it has 1, a picture of GPU-Z please.



Ok, I'll have to pop it back in but I have the 550TI in now and ran over 12 mins with no driver crashes. I really, really hope it's not the card. Just wished my nephew didn't spill mac and cheese in his computer... Killed 2 of the memory slots and is a pain to get running again. That's my i5 3 series one too. Guess I'll have to get a mobo sometime and trade him out XD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok, I'll have to pop it back in but I have the 550TI in now and ran over 12 mins with no driver crashes. I really, really hope it's not the card. Just wished my nephew didn't spill mac and cheese in his computer... Killed 2 of the memory slots and is a pain to get running again. That's my i5 3 series one too. Guess I'll have to get a mobo sometime and trade him out XD



Well to cover the bases we will do a bios flash as a safety, I tend to find the ones that do work.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well to cover the bases we will do a bios flash as a safety, I tend to find the ones that do work.


Don't mind the beta driver, was last one I tried before swapping cards.

Ok, I ran OCCT for over 2 hours with the 470 in nephews computer and never once crashed. His computer is i5 3470, 4gb ram, Corsair CX650, ASRockZ75 Pro3 mobo and Windows 10. So I'm no longer thinking it is the card. In my computer, crashed within 4 mins.

Now question I have is that could my processor be a bottleneck causing the driver to stop responding or is that far fetched? I also repasted the gpu and it keeps it about 5C cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Don't mind the beta driver, was last one I tried before swapping cards.
> 
> Ok, I ran OCCT for over 2 hours with the 470 in nephews computer and never once crashed. His computer is i5 3470, 4gb ram, Corsair CX650, ASRockZ75 Pro3 mobo and Windows 10. So I'm no longer thinking it is the card. In my computer, crashed within 4 mins.
> 
> Now question I have is that could my processor be a bottleneck causing the driver to stop responding or is that far fetched? I also repasted the gpu and it keeps it about 5C cooler.



Kind of sounds far fetched, i would definitely give the cpu hsf a cleaning in that Ph2 rig, replace the thermal compound, inspect for burnt up parts on the mobo (yes pull the mobo out), remove cmos battery, spray the pci/pcie slots, ram even zif socket out with contact cleaner, shake it out let it dry.

Reinstall it, install fresh chipset drivers, maybe a mobo bios update.

Can you still take pictures of the white stickers on the back of the card?


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Kind of sounds far fetched, i would definitely give the cpu hsf a cleaning in that Ph2 rig, replace the thermal compound, inspect for burnt up parts on the mobo (yes pull the mobo out), remove cmos battery, spray the pci/pcie slots, ram even zif socket out with contact cleaner, shake it out let it dry.
> 
> Reinstall it, install fresh chipset drivers, maybe a mobo bios update.
> 
> Can you still take pictures of the white stickers on the back of the card?


I thought so myself but hey, doesn't hurt to ask lol But yes, all the stickers are still on the back. I have to pull it out of this computer and do it as they are on the corner of card closest to mobo. I'll get a pic and upload it. Ill also do as suggested doing a thorough cleaning.

Repasted the CPU and sprayed her down with air compressor. Only thing I do not have is electrical cleaner. I def. need to get some. Nothing looked burnt, scorched or damaged anywhere on mobo.

Ran OCCT and 3 mins in, crashed driver. In my nephews computer, 2 hours and no crash. Odd thing is that with the 550TI in my computer, it doesn't crash. This is a conundrum and I'm perplexed all to hell lol

I also looked around for a BIOS update for my mobo and am very confused here... First pic is CPUZ and HP BIOS page and second is of my actual mobo. PC is an HP P6000 per the sticker on bottom.


----------



## asas (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Contact blizzard



They know it's not on their end. All they do is tell you to check disk, reinstall drivers and all the other obvious fixes that do not work.



AsRock said:


> What do you mean by this, any chance you can post a picture of it .
> 
> 
> Could all so try leaving the side panel off as it may be a temp issue and while your at it make sure the fans are spinning as they should be.



DId you quote me here?   Found a picture, looks similar to this. Temps are fine I believe, also bought a power supply today. If I'll be able to swap it myself I will post again this evening.

EDIT: Forgot to ask(just want to learn). Can temps affect just one game? I mean it's freaking WoW. I can run newer games without problems.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Would the timings being a lil different make it crash like this? 1 slot is Crucial and last 3 are Samsung



show the memory tab in CPU-Z as well to compare what they want, vs what they are running at


that said, it looks more like a heat or power issue since the GPU swap had the results it did


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mussels said:


> show the memory tab in CPU-Z as well to compare what they want, vs what they are running at
> 
> 
> that said, it looks more like a heat or power issue since the GPU swap had the results it did


Ya know, I noticed something while running OCCT this last time. At 6 seconds, it crashed and was about 73C and this time it didn't say it stopped and recovered, it said settings were reset to default. Restarted OCCT and now temps are down to 68-69C consistently and has not crashed and is still running after 2000 seconds. We may be onto something here...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Ya know, I noticed something while running OCCT this last time. At 6 seconds, it crashed and was about 73C and this time it didn't say it stopped and recovered, it said settings were reset to default. Restarted OCCT and now temps are down to 68-69C consistently and has not crashed and is still running after 2000 seconds. We may be onto something here...



Your card is this model thank God the Sticker is there and the cooler matches.

https://www.powercolor.com/product?id=1496300356


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your card is this model thank God the Sticker is there and the cooler matches.
> 
> https://www.powercolor.com/product?id=1496300356


Yes sir, only thing different is sticker on fan lol. I thought it was a refence card but them usually have a completely different cooler. I had OCCT running for almost 2 hours and no crashes. Fingers crossed that something finally is working


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Yes sir, only thing different is sticker on fan lol. I thought it was a refence card but them usually have a completely different cooler. I had OCCT running for almost 2 hours and no crashes. Fingers crossed that something finally is working



Hey I want you to do this on your card please


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey I want you to do this on your card please


What do you need me to do?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> What do you need me to do?



Watch this video, I need you to try and upload your bios to the database by the way the video shows how to do it, you should see a prompt that says the bios is already in the database and to open a link, i need the link it provides.


https://streamable.com/6axc1

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ios-sapphire-rx580-nitro.252431/#post-3991670


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Watch this video, I need you to try and upload your bios to the database by the way the video shows how to do it, you should see a prompt that says the bios is already in the database and to open a link, i need the link it provides.
> 
> 
> https://streamable.com/6axc1
> ...


Ok, will do and I'll get back with you. I appreciate all the advice/help you're giving me as well as everyone else


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok, will do and I'll get back with you. I appreciate all the advice/help you're giving me as well as everyone else



Not a problem it may or may not fix the card but at least we will know that you have a stock bios on the card designed for it because there are times miners will adjust the memory timings on those cards and they are only good for mining but bad for gaming whereas stock timings are good for gaming but bad for mining.

Can you take a picture of the motherboard, there should be a model number on it.

Bios says 2010 for p6000 series


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not a problem it may or may not fix the card but at least we will know that you have a stock bios on the card designed for it because there are times miners will adjust the memory timings on those cards and they are only good for mining but bad for gaming whereas stock timings are good for gaming but bad for mining.
> 
> Can you take a picture of the motherboard, there should be a model number on it.
> 
> Bios says 2010 for p6000 series


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188078/powercolor-rx470-4096-161005
Different cooler but I found the Red Dragon V2 that is same cooler. Don't think it'd make a difference, right? BIOS version is the same though. Also played my game last night with NO crashes for over 8 hours!

Mobo has this on it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188078/powercolor-rx470-4096-161005
> Different cooler but I found the Red Dragon V2 that is same cooler. Don't think it'd make a difference, right? BIOS version is the same though. Also played my game last night with NO crashes for over 8 hours!
> 
> Mobo has this on it



No v2 is different, your board would be labled v2 on the sticker.

Now the motherboard, that sticker indicates what ram was originally used, you should see white lettering called a silkscreen below the cpu heatsink in between the northbridge and first pci/pcie slot on the motherboard.

Take a wide view shot of the motherboard.

When you attempted to upload the vbios from the gpu using gpu-z did you receive a link like you did in the video?


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes sir. Only link it gave me was the one I linked above.

Only thing I can see on the mobo is H-ALVORIX-RS880 UATX between cpu and ram slots. Nothing else below cpu or PCI-E slot. There's stickers but but nothing definitive. Seems to me that the mobo has been replaced.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Yes sir. Only link it gave me was the one I linked above.
> 
> Only thing I can see on the mobo is H-ALVORIX-RS880 UATX between cpu and ram slots. Nothing else below cpu or PCI-E slot. There's stickers but but nothing definitive. Seems to me that the mobo has been replaced.




Yeah it looks like that has happened, get HWINFO and lets look at that info.

This board and yours have same layout but it says N-Alvorix

https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02560084


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, will do. I have to update my OS so it can use it. Just pops up errors about the updates. It's a fresh install of 7 so I forgot to update the rest of the way XD

I did do some digging around and found this: https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...p6700-desktop-pc-series/5035348/model/5049541


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok, will do. I have to update my OS so it can use it. Just pops up errors about the updates. It's a fresh install of 7 so I forgot to update the rest of the way XD
> 
> I did do some digging around and found this: https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...p6700-desktop-pc-series/5035348/model/5049541



See my past post.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> See my past post.


What it looks like, to me, is that the N is an earlier version while the H is a newer one. I def. can be wrong though lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

That motherboard specifically belongs to this, but there is no bios update for it.

It utilizes the 785G chipset

https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...p6600-desktop-pc-series/4269976/model/4337127

Heres a support thread
https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Noteb...-motherboard-bios-upgrade-for-HP/td-p/2251107


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 11, 2019)

H-RS880-UATX Motherboard BIOS Update
6.11 Rev. A1.7 MBJun 25, 2012

Is that no good?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> What it looks like, to me, is that the N is an earlier version while the H is a newer one. I def. can be wrong though lol.



N Alvorex appears to be newer



Shambles1980 said:


> H-RS880-UATX Motherboard BIOS Update
> 6.11 Rev. A1.7 MBJun 25, 2012
> 
> Is that no good?



In this situation I would contact HP.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> N Alvorex appears to be newer
> 
> 
> 
> In this situation I would contact HP.


Ah ok, see, told ya I could be wrong  

I think I may just do that. Better to be safer than sorry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Ah ok, see, told ya I could be wrong
> 
> I think I may just do that. Better to be safer than sorry.



Yeah its just like board revisions with gigabyte, you cant expect a bios for a Rev5 board to work with a rev 1.1 and vice versa


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 12, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah its just like board revisions with gigabyte, you cant expect a bios for a Rev5 board to work with a rev 1.1 and vice versa



HWInfo shows mobo from an HP p6616f but no BIOS updates exist on their website.
It also shows my 470 as a Red Devil. Odd but hey, odd is in my nature lol

So far 2 days and no driver crashes. Seems last crash "fixed" itself... I'm def. not complaining though!
I very much appreciate all the help!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> HWInfo shows mobo from an HP p6616f but no BIOS updates exist on their website.
> It also shows my 470 as a Red Devil. Odd but hey, odd is in my nature lol
> 
> So far 2 days and no driver crashes. Seems last crash "fixed" itself... I'm def. not complaining though!
> I very much appreciate all the help!



Perhaps cleaning the hsf and reinserting the card helped it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 12, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Perhaps cleaning the hsf and reinserting the card helped it.


That def. is a possibility. Have to love technology/electronics! lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> That def. is a possibility. Have to love technology/electronics! lol



Well let me know if you have any troubles, bookmark this page so we can reference it in the future


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 26, 2019)

I had a similar issue with my RX580. In games, at random times, the screen would turn black but the game would go on. 
After lots of tests, I just got another motherboard, power supply and CPU (upgrade). 
Well, popped in the video card and... No more problems.
Might be a bad mobo, or a bad power supply...


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 26, 2019)

Not AMD GPU but same for my previous Nvidia card. Driver would crash. Happens randomly, no schedule. Later PC random restart. Ultimately PSU gave out. Very lucky that PSU didn't claim other victims.


----------



## no1amino (Sep 20, 2019)

After a Long Search.. this is a Driver / OS conflict

in case you are Using Win10 os build 1803 it seems this issue will not be present for some AMD drivers

once your win10 Build is 1903 , Some AMD drivers are affected by this Distort & maybe BSOD with TDR failure 

Unless AMD or Microsoft resolve this matter matter , your best option is to replace card or Mobo

Hope this info Helps

Regards

No1amino


----------



## engipi (Nov 21, 2019)

the final solution:


you need 2 single wire x 8 pins from power supply to graphic card, if you connect 1 wire x16pins, doesnt work.









						Solución "El controlador de pantalla dejó de funcionar y se recuperó correctamente" : Windows 10
					

La versión que recomiendo de driver es la 20.4.2, ya que es la que menos problemas da, y configurar en standard. AMD ha reconocido en su ultima versión que el problema que tiene son con 3as



					answers.microsoft.com
				




Im Engipi.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

no1amino said:


> After a Long Search.. this is a Driver / OS conflict
> 
> in case you are Using Win10 os build 1803 it seems this issue will not be present for some AMD drivers
> 
> ...



The OP listed that he is using Windows 7


----------



## engipi (Nov 24, 2019)

the final solution: https://answers.microsoft.com/es-es...lla-dejó/c2f1eb8c-f0c5-4d11-bdd6-b2cbe466453b Engipi.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, I actually bought a new motherboard, processor and ram and the problem completely went away. It had to do with something on the mobo I'm guessing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> Well, I actually bought a new motherboard, processor and ram and the problem completely went away. It had to do with something on the mobo I'm guessing



Thanks for following up


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thanks for following up


No problem, I'd done it sooner but job has me working 7 days a week lol Now to break in this 5700 I got


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Taz100420 said:


> No problem, I'd done it sooner but job has me working 7 days a week lol Now to break in this 5700 I got


Let me know if you want to make it an xt


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Let me know if you want to make it an xt


Def. will. Wanna play around first and go from there


----------

